# NetBeans IDE Buch



## algorismi (2. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand von euch ein gutes Buch zu NetBeans IDE welches er/sie empfehlen könnte?

:rtfm::rtfm::rtfm:

Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## gman (2. Jul 2010)

Hi,

wenn du mit der Entwicklung einer Rich-Client-Anwendung anfangen willst:

Ich habe mir (allerdings schon vor 2 Jahren) dieses Buch geholt. Zu der Zeit war eines der wenigen 
Bücher die sich überhaupt mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben. Es hat sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, 
lustigerweise auch von englischsprachigen Entwicklern 

Wie es mit der Aktualität des Buches aber heute so aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber dafür scheint es
jetzt etwas mehr Auswahl zu geben.


----------



## aze (5. Jul 2010)

Das Buch von Heiko Böck kann ich auch nur empfehlen, falls es um RCP Entwicklung geht!


----------



## Daniel_L (8. Jul 2010)

Die eigenen Tutorials auf netbeans.org sind auch ziemlich gut, finde ich.


----------



## MQue (30. Aug 2010)

ich kann dir nur empfehlen, auch mit Eclipse zu arbeiten, ich habe jetzt bei einer Firma 5 Jahre mit Netbeans entwickelt, ich find Netbeans überhaupt nicht schlecht, ganz im gegenteil, ich finds sogar intuitiver als Eclipse, aber 80% der Entwickler verwenden halt Eclipse und deshalb sollte man Eclipse im Griff haben. 
Ansonsten kann ich dieses Buch NetBeans Platform 6 - Rich-Client-Entwicklung mit Java: Amazon.de: Heiko Böck: Bücher auch empfehlen, wenn du RCPs mit Netbeans programmieren willst, oder auch das Buch in Englisch: 
Rich Client Programming: Plugging into the NetBeans Platform: Amazon.de: Tim Boudreau, Jaroslav Tulach: Englische Bücher


----------



## bronks (2. Sep 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> ... 80% der Entwickler verwenden halt Eclipse ...


Uiuiui... wo hast Du denn diese total überzogene Zahl her?


----------



## algorismi (2. Sep 2010)

ist 80% wirklich so überzogen?
was glaubst du wieviel es sind?


----------



## bronks (2. Sep 2010)

algorismi hat gesagt.:


> ist 80% wirklich so überzogen?
> was glaubst du wieviel es sind?


Das wäre nur eine gewagte Schätzung und zu den Entwicklern zähle ich Heim-/Hobbyprogrammierer, Schüler, Studenten und sonstige nicht ausreichend, fürs programmieren, bezahlte Personen nicht dazu.


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Sep 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig bronks, dass Schüler, Studenten etc. in deinen Augen dann keine Entwickler sind?
Das wäre auch recht gewagt.


----------



## bronks (6. Sep 2010)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe ich das richtig bronks, dass Schüler, Studenten etc. in deinen Augen dann keine Entwickler sind? Das wäre auch recht gewagt.


Sorry, ist aber m.E. so, da zu 99,846% irgendwelche Schul- oder Uni- oder sonstige Übungsaufgaben, entsprechend irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Vorgaben, gelöst werden. Daß so jemand eine bestimmte IDE verwendet, interessiert mich keinen Hauch von nichts. 

Da hat letztens hier im Forum im Thread "Welche IDE ist Dir die liebste" oder so ähnlich geschreiben, daß er eine bestimmte IDE bevorzugt, weil er seine Hand nicht von der Maus nehmen muß, wenn er von der IDE angebotene Korrekturvorschläge annehmen bzw. ansehen möchte. 

Weiter ging es mit den zahlreichen Refactoringfunktionen, welche eine bestimmte IDE bietet. Alles eigentlich nur Funktionen, damit sich jemand retten kann, der absolut unorientiert und mit Vollgas in die Sackgasse gefahren ist.

[Lernprogramm] vs. [Entwicklungsumgebung, die einem bei der Arbeit hilft]


----------



## mvitz (6. Sep 2010)

Also für mich ist die Bedienbarkeit (und dazu gehört halt das arbeiten ohne Maus bzw. Refactoring-Funktionen) definitiv sehr wichtig. Sie erhöht die Effizienz deiner Arbeit nämlich erheblich...

Aber wenn du so etwas nicht brauchst, dann benennst du sicherlich Variablen mit Search & Replace um...


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Sep 2010)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, ist aber m.E. so, da zu 99,846% irgendwelche Schul- oder Uni- oder sonstige Übungsaufgaben, entsprechend irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Vorgaben, gelöst werden.


du musst irgendwelche fragwürdigen Vorgaben deines Chefs erfüllen, so what 



bronks hat gesagt.:


> Daß so jemand eine bestimmte IDE verwendet, interessiert mich keinen Hauch von nichts.


Und ich dachte immer die Verbreitung wird an absoluten Zahlen und nicht qualifizierten Personen gemessen, hmm.


----------



## maki (6. Sep 2010)

> Da hat letztens hier im Forum im Thread "Welche IDE ist Dir die liebste" oder so ähnlich geschreiben, daß er eine bestimmte IDE bevorzugt, weil er seine Hand nicht von der Maus nehmen muß, wenn er von der IDE angebotene Korrekturvorschläge annehmen bzw. ansehen möchte.
> 
> Weiter ging es mit den zahlreichen Refactoringfunktionen, welche eine bestimmte IDE bietet. Alles eigentlich nur Funktionen, damit sich jemand retten kann, der absolut unorientiert und mit Vollgas in die Sackgasse gefahren ist.


Refactoring gehört zum Alltag eines guten Entwicklers, ist genauso ein Werkzeug wie der Compiler 
Bei TDD ist Refactoring sogar zwingender Teil der Entwicklung.
Dass das MS VS da eine riesige Lücke hat die sich erst seit kurzem so langsam schliesst ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber man kann ja auch zu Fuss Refactoring betreiben, dauert halt nur viel länger.

Habe in 9+ Jahren bezahlte Java Entwicklung nur ein einziges mal mit Netbeans gearbeitet, nur um dann kurz darauf auf Eclipse umzusteigen(gezwungenermassen), seit Jahren hab ich schon kein Netbeans mehr im proff. Bereich live gesehen, vor allem im JEE Bereich ist Eclipse sehr verbreitet, auch wenn ein paar wenige ihre Probleme damit haben 

Aber was heisst das schon was ich gesehen habe und was nicht, ist ja alles nur subjektiv, bei Umfragen wie bei der von dir genannten merke ich immer wieder dass doch einige Leute Netbeans verwenden.


----------

